# My First Toro CCR Powerlite



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

For the past 5 or 6 years, I have been using corded electric snowblowers to clean the snow off our deck. These went very well but the electric cord slowly got to me. I kept thinking that I would love to find a good single-stage snowblower to replace the electrical one.

After having read many good reviews on this forum about the Toro CCR Powerlite, last year I started to seriously look for a good used one in my area. The ones posted for sale were always either way overpriced, in bad shape or too far from my neck of the woods.

Last week I noticed one in my neighborhood which looked OK and was reasonably priced at $75.00 CAD.

The add said: *“Toro power lite 98cc. Not used for the past 5 years: needs to be cleaned and restored.”*



















This was close to home and the price was reasonable. I figured that I’d better check this out.

When I examined this Powerlite, I realized that although it was dirty, it did not show abuse nor excessive damage.

The lady told me that her father used it at the most 6 times to clean his deck and walkway before giving it to her to clear her garage opening. However, since she and her husband had purchased a house in Florida and spent their winter there, the Powerlite was left in the corner of the garage.

I was sceptic but after examining the rubber pallets I realized that she might be telling what she believes is the truth. These scratches could have easily been done while cleaning the walkway along a cement wall. It’s a very easy fix.

The wear bar was used, but her father might have purchased it that way. Whatever happened in the past, other than the scratches on both metal sides and the used scraper bar, it looked solid.

$60.00 CAD later I thanked her, loaded the Powerlite into the van, wished them a good winter in Florida and headed for home.










The rubber paddles looked fine. There is space left between the wear hole and the edge of the blade edge.










However, the scraper bar certainly needs to be replaced because the wear indicator groove on it is completely worn away.










It’s difficult for me to judge the condition of the drive belt without comparing it to a new one. I therefore ordered a new one. It will be either installed or kept as a spare.










I also ordered a new scraper bar.

The fuel tank was empty, but after all these years, figured that it should be cleaned.

The gas tank was cleaned with a mixture of vinegar, baking soda and water. After having rinsed it a few times with water, it was then cleaned with a mixture of gasoline and Berryman Chemtool B12 Carburetor Cleaner.

The carb bowl was cleaned along with the lower main jet and the nozzle jet.

The lower main jet gasket was replaced.

New fuel hose (1/4 ID, 7/16 OD) was installed.

A newly purchased NGK BPMR6A spark plug was gapped at .030 inches (.76 mm) and then installed. It is an equivalent plug to the Champion RCJ8Y sparkplug.

A Stens Scraper Bar 780-320 and a Stens Belt 265-838 were received and then installed.




























*Fuel/Oil Mix Calculations:*

This is the first 2-stroke small engine that I have ever dealt with. The Powerlite calls for a 50 to 1 fuel mix. Since I do not have any of the fancy fuel mix containers, I decided to rely on a phone app to calculate the required amounts to obtain the required fuel mix. I had, for example, 3.3 liters of gasoline to convert to a 50:1 ratio. My app shows to add 66 milliliters of oil to the 3.3. liters of gasoline. That was painless. 










After having filled up the fuel tank, turned on the key and primed the carburetor … the snowblower would not start.

I checked the spark with a tester and also from the grounded spark plug. The spark was good.










I could see through the carb throat that fuel was getting to the carburetor.

I therefore ordered replacement carburetor on Amazon.

A few days later, this Chinese carburetor was installed. It then started on first pull.

The engine speed was adjusted to 4500 RPM by bending the small metal tang which is attached to the throttle spring and governor rod. Note: More tension on the spring increases the RPM. Less tension decreases it.










To verify the RPM, I used a Digital Tachometer DT-2234C+ that I have been using for years on different engines. It is inexpensive (available on Amazon, etc.) and very easy to use.










Lately we had a snowfall of very wet snow. Out came the Powerlite to clean the patio. It functioned as well as could be expected.

The electric snowblower has therefore been put up for sale.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice. That serial number says it's the last model year for the 38172 model (2009), with a Tecumseh 98cc 2-stroke engine that is spec'd to 4500± 200 rpm.

I am working on a MTD-made single stager with a similar 98cc Tecumseh engine here:









Let's spend $50 on a snowblower that's worth...


This was a dump find from July. I almost left it there as it didn't look all that powerful. However, it was likely going to be crushed if I didn't save it (that dump's scrap metal area gets cleared very frequently by other pickers and/or the town bulldozer. According to the model number and...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

@quexpress 

I also have a 2007 Toro Powerlite that was bought used. It was listed at $40. Of course, it did not start so I offered the original owner $25 the deal was done. Afterwards, I cleaned the whole machine and replaced all consumables for about $100 in parts. For $125 all in and my own labor, I was very happy with the deal.

Because the Powerlite has been discontinued, its value has gone up. I've seen many recent listing for $100-$200 and they are in not so good shape.

Looking at the pictures of your Powerlite, the lack of corrosion on the wheel axle, muffler, and nuts and bolts seems to indicate that it was used very little and stored away. When looking at used snowblower, I look past the dirt and zero in on corrosions, dents, and just signs of neglect. You got a gem 2009 model. 

Glad to see this clean Powerlite go to a new deserving owner.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm glad you finally found one, that one looks in great condition and as we both know that is a fantastic price in Canada for a Powerlite.

Thanks for the detailed post and photos, good reference for the Powerlite I bought this summer, which has been working great blowing the snow off my decks.
This machine throws the snow much farther than my corded electric blower I had been using and had a real work out when we got that 3 foot dump a month or so ago.
Where did you order the Stens scraper bar and belt from?


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Ziggy65 said:


> Where did you order the Stens scraper bar and belt from?


I ordered these from a local dealer. However they were also available on Amazon.ca


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

You won't be sorry with the powerlite great machine.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

The powerlite is probably my favorite little snowblower, its amazing what it can do


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Renovated my neighbors ccr1000 last year. Did pretty much the same things you did. It's really ideal for the 2 to 4 inchers and it's definitely light and maneuverable. Struggles a little with the wet sloppy stuff or when it gets a little deeper. Down side is his wife and adult daughters won't use it for some reason and we've both have shown them how. He works out of state for a couple weeks and then returns for a few days and leaves again. As a result he doesn't get to use it much on his own. He likes playing with it when he gets a chance.


----------

